# little problem with steering (-box)



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
I have a little problem with my (power-) steering box.
When driving, the steering wheel has clearance at left and right, maybe the angle is about 5° or 10°, not a big deal...
I think, the steering box haye a little clearance at the gears.
Would you recommed to adjust this ? How can I do this. ?
regards: Peter


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Peter,
I'm not sure I follow you. Are you saying the steering wheel has some "slop" of 5-10 Degrees before it starts to turn the wheels? If that's the case that's a pretty easy fix. GM steering boxes for the A body's (and most other GM's) have an adjustment you can make the steering gears fit tighter together, taking out any "free-play". It takes and allen head and a open end wrench, or possibly a socket if it's tight and never been adjusted before.
Driveway Tech: How to Adjust Your GM Steering Box in Five Minutes With Two Tools - BangShift.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

But check your steering linkage first! It maybe worn out. Have someone turn the wheel as you watch the pitman arm move in relation to the steering shaft AND its relation to the steering linkage/tires.

For example; 
The steering box output arm (Pitman Arm) should move at the same time as the steering shaft input with very little to no free play. If there is significant play then your steering gear needs adjustment or rebuilding.
Then check the Pitman arm movement to tire movement. (tires lightly touching the ground for resistance) Again, there should be very little free play between the two. You can then narrow your problem to one or both areas.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot, I'll first check the linkage (pitman, idlearm) an then adjust (smoothly) the gear-box.


----------

